# Samsung SP0411N



## rajivs007 (Nov 22, 2004)

Samsung SP0411N Hard Drive displays only 31 GB instead of originally 40GB in WINXP and Bios. However I have one digital hard drive of 40 GB also whose size is correctly displayed by Bios. Pl. help me so that correct size is displayed.


----------



## busyanuj (Nov 22, 2004)

check the hard disk jumper. you might have set it wrongly.


----------



## rajivs007 (Nov 23, 2004)

I have made my digital hard disk as primary master and Sansung SP0411N as primary slave. What are other jumper's pl. clarify.


----------



## darklord (Nov 24, 2004)

if you want to configure that drive as slave,just remove the jumpers.That's all.
If the jumper was set to 'limit to 32GB' then after making slave i.e removing all jumpers,the partitions will get corrupted.As partition tables are screwed


----------



## rajivs007 (Nov 24, 2004)

No one is getting my point. I will explain in detail .........

I have two hard disks. One is of Western Digital corporation (WDC) and second one is Samsung SP4011N. WDC is configured as master by shorting the jumper settings of master drive and Samsung Drive is set as slave by removing all the jumpers. The issue is that though both drives are of 40 GB, WDC is showing 37.6 GB free space and Samsung is showing only 31 GB as free space. Why this is happening. I also asked this question to Samsung Customer Care but you know stupids are sitting there.


----------



## theraven (Nov 24, 2004)

did u look up the jumper table on the hdd ?
does NO JUMPER mean slave ? make sure of that first and let us know 
all samsung drives dont have common jumper settings ... some use 2 jumpers as well 
therefore check ur diagram and let us know ..


----------



## theraven (Nov 24, 2004)

unless ofcourse u have a motherboard that doesnt support over 32 gb which i just realised
post ur config here


----------



## rajivs007 (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok I will check my jumper settings (First tell me how does jumper settings effect the size of my hard disk  ). I have an ASROCK Motherboad P4i65GV.

*www.asrockamerica.com/Products/P4i45GV R5.htm


----------



## theraven (Nov 24, 2004)

well there is a jumper settin to limit ur hdd size to a particular limit depending on the hdd
if u dun wanna use all of ur hdd
the JUMPERS are meagrely shorting 2 pins ... what happens is inside the disk
the internal cicuitry restricts access to the remainin 8 gb in this case when the particular pins are shorted

anyways its not ur mobo problem ... im quite convinced of that. ..
i can only see a jumper problem 
if i think of anything else ill post. ..
do let us knwo if anything works


----------



## wise (Nov 25, 2004)

In many HDDs there are two jumpers.One for master/slave config and the other for restricting the HDD to a certain GB(e.g. 32 GB). Check the documentation which came along with the disk or simply see the label sticking upon it. I am sure the jumper settings must be clearly mentioned.


----------

